# 28" Reproduction Tire for 700c Clincher Rim



## Iverider (Jul 17, 2012)

It seems that many of us are in search of alternatives to 28" singletube tires on our 28" bikes.

700c rims are a popular solution to getting a bike back on the road, but tire selection leaves a lot to be desired.

I'd like to get feedback in this thread regarding who is interested in a reproduction tread tire in 700c clincher size and what tread they would like to see produced (ie. Chain, Button, Etc.)

In your reply, please state the tread style(s) 

Ideal color options.

How many pairs you could see yourself buying  

An ideal (but realistic) price in mind as well. 

Chain Tread 



Suction Cup 


Firestone Non-skid 


Vitalic 


Button Tread (Fisk?) 


I'll start with:

*Size/Tread:* 1.5" Chain, 1.5" Button
*Color:* Black, White
*Quantity in pairs I would buy:* 3
*Ideal Price* <$70 per tire

Please include in your reply only the above four attributes and any additional comments you have on the subject. I'd like to keep the thread as clean as possible. Approaching any manufacturer with this information will be easier if it's organized.

Thanks guys!

-Brian


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2012)

*Size/Tread:* Suction cup 1.5", 1.5" Button, 1.5" Chain
*Color:* White, black
*Quantity in pairs I would buy:* 3
*Ideal Price: *<$70pr.

Also Brian.


----------



## bud poe (Jul 17, 2012)

bricycle said:


> *Size/Tread:* Suction cup 1.5", 1.5" Button, 1.5" Chain
> *Color:* White, black
> *Quantity in pairs I would buy:* 3
> *Ideal Price: *<$70pr.
> ...




*I want to be just like Bri!
Seriously, i feel the same, 3 pairs, chains and buttons (not sure what "suction cups" are)....Oooh, how about the firestone "NON SKID" (Larmo has some OG's) in red with white sidewalls....I'd go as far as $75.00 per tire for those!
Good luck!
Bud
*


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2012)

bud poe said:


> *I want to be just like Bri!
> Seriously, i feel the same, 3 pairs, chains and buttons (not sure what "suction cups" are)....Oooh, how about the firestone "NON SKID" (Larmo has some OG's) in red with white sidewalls....I'd go as far as $75.00 per tire for those!
> Good luck!
> Bud
> *




Thanks Bud.... "Suction cups" are kinda like buttons with indentations in the buttons... like an Octopuss(-'n-boots).
bri.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't see any of this happening for $70 per pair of tires though. Small scale does not lend itself to economical tire making. It can be done but it strikes me as more costly. People looking to convert single tube rims on old bikes will always be a miniscule fraction of the bicycle market. Even if you brought some more people/bikes into play with clincher tires, you're still talking a niche at best. The best I see happening is a group approaching a maker and having a run of tires done, but it still would turn out to be fairly expensive. 

What I do see is maybe a compromise design that is more antique friendly, but would still have some modern features in it. I just don't see the clincher version of authentic chaintreads coming out. If you're willing to compromise and do a "retro" thing, then maybe. You need to somehow grab the wider appeal to the masses of general bikers to make it down to that economical $70 per pair price. I voted yes because it would be great to have them, but I don't see it happening at that affordable price point any time soon. I'd be happy if that proved to be wrong in the end.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2012)

Need to get Noah and the Dean fella together and mass produce this stuff....they would put everyone else out of business if they charged reasonalby (which they do)...


----------



## slick (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's my vote:

Size/Tread: 1.5" Chain, 1.5" Vitalic
Color: Black, White
Quantity in pairs I would buy: 4-5
Ideal Price <$70

This is the biggest problem with these old bikes is the tire/rim combo. I think we should also hound Velocity to keep making the P-35 in Teak also since that rim is the closest hoop to a steel clad rim or wood rim.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 17, 2012)

Size/Tread: Button Tread 1.5" or preferably smooth no tread as most 1890's era bikes had.
Color: White or preferably Light Gray as most 1890's era bikes had.
Quantity in pairs I would buy: 3
Ideal Price: <$70pr.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 17, 2012)

I meant $70 each. I think it would be impossible to do for 
Much less.


----------



## bud poe (Jul 17, 2012)

Your best bet is Coker (who does produce the "NON SKID" for antique MC's) but I agree you would need to prove there is enough of a market to justify having the tooling produced, etc...Best of luck!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 18, 2012)

I like the button tread in red. Not only does it rhyme, it's what was on most earlier Mead bikes.  I believe they were called Hedgethorns.
The chain tread in black would also be nice.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 18, 2012)

I agree with Nick on the red button tread. I have approached a tire company that mainly produces tubular tires, that way you can have a new tire on your original rims. After all if you are going to go through all the trouble of doing this you might as well do it right. They have a tire that is close in size and would just need the molds and color samples to get going. Oh and also a order for 500 tires and you have to supply the molds. So it shouldn't be a problem to get some tires made for around 35,000.00 to start and I do not see a problem selling 500 tires but it is a bit of an investment. I believe it came out to around 175.00 per set retail. I would think a guy could sell 500 say in black and then do a run in red, then in white. I would also do all of the tires in the button tread because it is the most common and crosses more years of production and you would only have to buy your molds once.


----------



## MOTOmike (Jul 21, 2012)

*700c repro tires*

Size/Tread: Non Skid 1.5", Chain 1.5"
Color: Brick red, White, black
Quantity in pairs I would buy: 2 or 3 pairs
Ideal Price: <$70 pr.

Mike


----------



## Gary Mc (Jul 21, 2012)

Size/Tread: either Vitalic 1.5" or Chain 1.5"
Color: Red with White side walls  (these seem to appear in numerous vintage pics/ads of bikes from 1910-1930)
Quantity in pairs I would buy: 4 pairs
Ideal Price: <$100 pr. but I would be willing to fork over $150.00 per tire if someone would make 700 cc exact replicas

My alternative right now are cream Electra Amsterdams.  Have 2 project bikes in the works, both 1930 model Westfield made bikes in Columbia Carmine paint with white head tubes/darts that the red/white combination would really set off.


----------



## sam (Jul 21, 2012)

I'd just like to see Tufo's Diamond D in a 38mm width.


----------



## Hermanator3 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Hermanator3*

I would pay $150/pr for one pair of 1.5 inch button thread in red for my Mead Ranger.


----------



## pelletman (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd prefer chain, I'd like to also see smooth, but I'll take anything!  I think $150 a pair is reasonable.  Black first. I would buy lots over my lifetime and I'd take 5 sets immediately if not sooner


----------



## darryl34 (Jul 23, 2012)

newbie question here,but does a 700c rim fit 28" tire??need to change my rear hub,or go with new rims.............


----------



## Iverider (Jul 23, 2012)

Have a look at Sheldon's site. What type of "28 inch" tire are you talking about. If you have a singe tube type rim you cannot use a 700c clincher but may get away using a 700c tubular

sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with many here....I would like to see many variations, but white, or grey buttons, suctions,

and/or plain/no treads would be my first choice(s). There is a dearth in the market for these tires

and somebody needs to step up to the plate. I think $70-95 a tire is more realistic. 

We would buy at least five pairs right off of the bat.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 29, 2013)

Just wanted to bump this thread again. 

If you haven't replied to it and are interested in seeing a 700c reproduction happen, please give your input. 

I need to have some sort of documentation to show a manufacturer the potential for their investment in this endeavor.

Now that we have at least two wheel manufacturers making wood rims, and the option of Velocity P35, I think a manufacturer could make a decent buck on these.

Incidentally, Universal tire is selling their semi-pneumatic black buttontreads for $118/each.


----------



## oddball (Jan 29, 2013)

A bunch of us here in So Cal were just talking about this very subject, being we ride our antique bicycles not display em.I'm using Velocity P35s which are now called Blunt35s and Amsterdams,and would love to ride on white button tread (or the others) clinchers, 5 pairs for me
Cliff


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 29, 2013)

I would definitely be a customer if someone could actually do this.
My choices would be:

Size/tread   1.5" / Chain or the semi smooth TOC style/ button tread
color    Black / White or cream
would buy   At least 3 to 4 pairs just for starters
Ideal price   $150 pair

I also agree that we should put a bug in the ear of the Velocity people about Blunt 35s in Teak again.

My 2 cents

<"))))><


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 29, 2013)

I would buy -  28" white, all orange/red or with white side wall 1.75 sizing in studded tread (button tread) Will pay $100. each


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 30, 2013)

It doesn't cost that much to produce these tires in China.
Most tires are made there already.
They may cost $100.00@ but they could be made to hold 100psi.
Wooden wheels can easily be reinforced with carbon fiber laminates for holding the higher pressures. The Italian wooden wheel makers are laminating there wheels with CF.
Some of the independent bicycle makers could use 28" wheels if tires were available.


----------



## Monarky (Feb 10, 2013)

*Newbie question*

I just got a 1920s Hawthorne Flyer itch 28" rims, I'm not to familiar with these type of single tube tires.....so what are my options to getting my bike on the road again?


----------



## filmonger (Feb 11, 2013)

*28 Inch tires*

I Agree with Bri at the start of the tread..... but I just want to add my 2 cents here.....

Most of us here know our options at this point when it comes to tires and wooden rims.

For wooden rims there is Noah Stutzman - He will make a wooden rims to meet your specifications ( if you are willing to wait ) and he also makes the clincher rims with metal inserts for higher tire pressures. He is just a little difficult to get a hold of - nothing that cannot be solved by letter writing. Secondly, there is CB Italia ( though, they do not do a Carbon insert and you are limited to lower tire pressures for clinchers ). The third option is Ghisallo.... they do make a Carbon insert for clincher rims and you can use modern tires at higher pressure with these. The other option is the P35 / Blunt modern rim.

For Tires - in original format we are very limited. Richard Dean makes the most ridable reproduction tires....pneumatic tubular and limited in colour. Coker is also there along with Universal. Most modern tubulars work well. For Clinchers - most people choose the Electra Amsterdam & Schwalbe Delta Cruiser for a 700c fit. Others include CST Super HPS, Vittoria Ranonneurs & Zafiro Pro, Mich - Panaracers, Colnago C-50, Vredestein classic, Origin 8 Elimin-8er, Kenda Kwest etc etc...There are a few other options & No names from India. I am sure people will have a much larger list to add to here - these are just some of the popular options.

This said, I found the problem is price point for tires.... If you reach the right price point the Cabe / Wheelman followers are very willing to purchase these. BUT I think you will find that demand is limited. My suggestion is to get an Investment together through crowd funding ( kickstarter, GoFundMe, Etc... ) and see if you can raise the 35 grand needed. I am sure The Cabe / Wheelman followers and many others would be willing to donate. Many people have used this method of funding to get projects started. 

I would like to see someone partner with Richard Dean ( in an ideal world ) to make this happen. I would just use Richard for his expertise and advice as it looks like you have already lined up a partner manufacturer. China is also another option for production. I found during my research that India would be an ideal place to do this kind of thing - but you would realllllly need to be hands on at the start of the project. They do both handmade and machine manufacturing and still use natural rubber if you are interested.

But be warned - it is a very small section of the bicycle industry and demand will be minimal...meaning you will not get rich from doing this project unless you are able to find a way to bring it to the wider bicycle industry.

Best of luck - I would buy a few..... I think 150 per pair is fair (but a max price) for most people. 

Regards,

Will


----------



## Retrocykel (Mar 1, 2013)

*28" beaded-edge clinchers in red and cream available*

I have 28" beaded-edge/ clincher/ wulst tires in cream and red for $28 per tire.

I use them for my own restorations, but have ordered extra if some of you are interested. Great for getting some of these rides back on the road.

Size: 28 x 1 1/2 (700B)
ISO: 40-635
Max tire pressure: 40 PSI/ 280 KPa
Type: Beaded-edge
Color: Red or cream

More details: http://retrocykel.com/collections/all/beaded-edge-tires


----------



## Iverider (Mar 2, 2013)

I think 27" is for 70s road bikes. 

Just so we're all on Sheldon's page I thought I'd slip this in here.





For more of Sheldon's info:
http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html

Thos 28" tires look pretty nice. I wish the tread pattern looked "older" however.


----------



## Retrocykel (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, I agree, would be nice with a more subtle thread pattern. I mounted a red set today (attached), and it works ok I think to get some of these bikes rolling again. What do you reckon? Some more pics here:
retrocykel.com/products/1940s-hermes-1




Krautwaggen said:


> I think 27" is for 70s road bikes.
> 
> Just so we're all on Sheldon's page I thought I'd slip this in here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 3, 2013)

*antique bicycle tires*

i also have a difficultt problem with bike tires :
I'm looking for white antique bicycle tires : 700C

does anyone have a pair....

thanks for answering 

kris


----------



## wspeid (Mar 29, 2013)

I'll weigh in to add that I'd pick up 2 pairs.  I have to do more research to be more specific.


----------



## Champy (Mar 29, 2013)

*29er Tires*

Several companies have come out with 29er cruisers in the last year or so.  Those are wide 700c sized tires.  Could be used for a 28 inch conversion to 700c unless they are too wide!>?


----------



## Bozman (Apr 26, 2018)

I'd be all over a white button tire,  a white button tire with red treads (Mead) and a White Vitalic in 700c Clincher.  This size would also sell to modern bikes with 700c rims. I'd be buying probably 10 pairs off the bat.   Would love having them in the $70 a pair price but would go higher.   

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 26, 2018)

Bozman, the last post before yours was 5 years ago.


----------



## Bozman (Apr 29, 2018)

Brian R. said:


> Bozman, the last post before yours was 5 years ago.



Never hurts to dream big!    

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 30, 2018)

Electra makes a really nice 28 1/2" (700C x 40-622) cream tire. Rather than convincing Coker to start a whole new product line, I think an easier path would be show Electra that there's a demand for this tire but with a period correct tread pattern. We should start a writing campaign to them! Maybe we could tell them we'd pay a premium for such a tire, even double the retail price for the Amsterdam.


----------



## Tino (Apr 30, 2018)

I noticed there is quite a bit of choice in 700" X 38C tires, any recommendations as far as thread pattern?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 30, 2018)

Brian R. said:


> Electra makes a really nice 28 1/2" (700C x 40-622) cream tire. Rather than convincing Coker to start a whole new product line, I think an easier path would be show Electra that there's a demand for this tire but with a period correct tread pattern. We should start a writing campaign to them! Maybe we could tell them we'd pay a premium for such a tire, even double the retail price for the Amsterdam.




Where do you buy those?
No can find....


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 30, 2018)

Here for the Electra tire, I thought they went under.  http://store.electrabike.com/product/electra+amsterdam+tire.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 30, 2018)

I bought two more pairs just a few weeks ago, but the shop I had gone to before redirected me to a nearby Trek dealership, explaining that Trek had bought out Electra. I hope they still make the cream Amsterdam and aren't just using up old stock.


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 30, 2018)

(accidental duplicate)


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 30, 2018)

abe lugo said:


> Here for the Electra tire, I thought they went under.  http://store.electrabike.com/product/electra+amsterdam+tire.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search



Great price!


----------



## Dragonbeard (Apr 30, 2018)

How do the Electra Amsterdam tires compare to the Schwalbe Century in terms of ride quality, puncture-resistance, and weight?


----------

